
Scientists Create Artificial Womb That Could Help Prematurely Born Babies - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/04/25/525044286/scientists-create-artificial-womb-that-could-help-prematurely-born-babies
======
oldmancoyote
Won't some women use it to avoid the entire 9 months? Is that bad? I don't
know how to answer these questions.

